# Logic X - soften attacks



## JT (Oct 4, 2015)

I recorded a live harp and I'd like to soften some of the attacks on single notes on an audio track. I don't want to do too much to the EQ, I like the balance I have. Are there any tools in Logic X that would help with this?

JT


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 4, 2015)

You could use a compressor for this. Anything with a very quick attack to clamp down on the initial pluck. Adjust ratio to determine how much those attacks should be softened, and adjust release to taste to keep the effect transparent.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 4, 2015)

I would also use a transient designer. I use the SPL.

You could try using Logic Enveloper
http://logic-pro-expert.com/logic-pro-blog/2011/01/29/how-to-enhance-transients-with-enveloper.html
http://documentation.apple.com/en/logicstudio/effects/#chapter=4&section=6&hash=apple_ref:doc:uid:TempBookID-ReplacedWhenAssociatingWithMessierRevision-DYN-1008015


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 4, 2015)

> I don't think that a compressor will reduce attack.



It will. Listen to Paul McCartney's bass on... well, many if not most Beatle's songs. That's a fairly radical example.

You want to set it to a fast attack.

Also, I think Logic's Enveloper plug-in will do what you want, but I haven't played with it.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 4, 2015)

A transient designer _is_ a compressor, just one optimized for quick attack times and a threshold that mostly ignores incoming signal level.

Obviously you could buy a dedicated plugin for the task, but since the question was about doing it in Logic I mentioned an easy way to approach it natively. I totally forgot Enveloper existed, so good thing aesthete mentioned it—that's what you want to try.


----------

